# Poll: Do you like the new 18&quot; factory Sport wheels



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Poll: Do you like the new 18" factory Sport wheels*

How do you like them ?

At first I couldn't stand them but now that I've seen a few pictures of them and also seen them in person they are really growing on me and I am starting to think they look really good.


----------

